# Mass HERF & BBQ - Sat, July 12



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*:chk 'Phat's Summer Herf & BBQ :chk

*Planning an afternoon of good cigars, good food and good guys.
I've got a great yard & deck for herfin' & grillin'.

*WHEN:* Saturday, July 12 @ 1:00 PM - ?
_(RAIN DATE: Sunday, July 13)_

*WHERE:* Maynard, MA

Please PM Your RSVP by Sunday, July 6 (so I can plan the grillables)
_please send your e-mail address with the RSVP_

Additional Details & Directions will be e-mailed after receipt of RSVP

Spouses & significant others welcome ...


----------



## BostonRobusto (Jun 24, 2008)

Man I would love to and thanks so much for your hospitality but I have a wedding I have to attend that weekend (and every weekend starting this coming one!) and then I am getting married in Sept, LOL. 

Thanks again for the invite.

-Justin


----------



## Ormonster (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm not sure what's going on yet family wise, but I will let you know. Sounds like fun.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd like to come (at the very least to try to sneak a peak at Vin's cigar collection :ss ) but I'm not sure I'll be able to as I may be moving into my new place right about then.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> I'd like to come (at the very least to try to sneak a peak at Vin's cigar collection :ss ) but I'm not sure I'll be able to as I may be moving into my new place right about then.


DON'T BE A GIRL!

Bring the finacee -- she can see what a degenerate I am & won't be nearly as upset with your problem.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Any cheap hotels nearby Vin?

Might make the trip up to herf with ya.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Dat's my B_DAY!! But I'll be in DC. Sounds great.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

ir13 said:


> Any cheap hotels nearby Vin?
> 
> Might make the trip up to herf with ya.


That would be something!!! :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

bump for the boys in Boston


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

im there, any idea how many people are coming so far?

stearns


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm in! Thanks for hosting this!!!

We need to come up with some cool name for the Herf and make it a regular event at... maybe rotate the site. So many cool names already, SHIT, BABOTL, Front Range, NERF, etc. We should vote on a cool name.

Let us know what we can bring, Vin!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Email's to the guys who've RSVP'd will go out Monday.

As for a name, how about "Vin's First Annual Phatastic Herf"?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Gargoyle said:


> I'm in! Thanks for hosting this!!!
> 
> We need to come up with some cool name for the Herf and make it a regular event at... maybe rotate the site. So many cool names already, SHIT, BABOTL, Front Range, NERF, etc. We should vote on a cool name.
> 
> Let us know what we can bring, Vin!


MassHole HERF! :chk

Can't make this one, but will try for the next ones... :ss


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I would love to attend, but I'm moving this week and my cigars may be buried under some boxes.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> I would love to attend, but I'm moving this week and my cigars may be buried under some boxes.


We'll spot you a Cremosa if you can still make it!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> We'll spot you a Cremosa if you can still make it!


i'll toss a pirates gold in it if ya show

stearns


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

stearns said:


> i'll toss a pirates gold in it if ya show
> 
> stearns


This approach may not be very effective. How about this: Mike, I'll send a White Owl bomb of 5 truly wonderous flavors if you do NOT come.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

i got ya on some dutch masters if you dont come. just a reminder... read this review http://www.stogieguys.com/2007/03/0322207-stogie-commentary-we-smoke-’em-so-you-don’t-have-to.html

stearns


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Email's to the guys who've RSVP'd will go out Monday.
> 
> As for a name, how about "Vin's First Annual Phatastic Herf"?


How about, VRHERF (Vin's Rodeo HERF)? I know where you can get a saddle. :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Bump for Vin.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

al, you coming up?

stearns


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Wish I could.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

boo

stearns


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll be there Vin. I started walkin 2 days ago so I should be in Kansas tomorrow:tu

what time does your herf start


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

my flight comes into Logan at 12:55 PM can you pick me up?


----------



## Ormonster (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry.. I forgot to get back to ya. Due to transportation issues I wouldn't have been able to make it anyways. I hope you guys have an awesome time and I will try to make the next Mass Herf whenever it may be.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> my flight comes into Logan at 12:55 PM can you pick me up?


If you were serious, Ricky -- I would make sure you got here.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> If you were serious, Ricky -- I would make sure you got here.


*Hey Vin I'm sorry to tell ya that I can still make it!!! :r

Plenty of Swisher Sweets for everyone! - Grape for my special friends!
*


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Herf cancelled.






















:r


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm a bit under the weather, but I am still going to try to get there. Lots of liquids and rest... I need to beat this thing. :bx

No smokes for me (which will suck greatly), but I'm still trying to get there.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> *Hey Vin I'm sorry to tell ya that I can still make it!!! :r
> 
> Plenty of Swisher Sweets for everyone! - Grape for my special friends!
> *


Wish I could be there !!! YOU GUYS AND GALS HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> Wish I could be there !!! YOU GUYS AND GALS HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!!


If you leave now from NY you can make it!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Can one of the guys attending this event please do me a favor and ask Grace what Vin's shoe size is?

Just post it here when you know.

Thanks in advance.

Al


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Way ahead of ya Al. I saw the thread. I'll check when I get there! :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> If you leave now from NY you can make it!


Bao I wish I could Pal ! Have a 50th Suprise BDAY for the MOM!
I wish I could ! I t would be a blast have fun


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Can one of the guys attending this event please do me a favor and ask Grace what Vin's shoe size is?
> 
> Just post it here when you know.
> 
> ...


It's the same size as your asshole will be.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> It's the same size as your asshole will be.


That is fricken hilarious!!! Size 16 EEE! OUCH!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> It's the same size as your asshole will be.


Like throwing a hot dog down a hall way! u


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> Like throwing a hot dog down a hall way! u


Note to self - do not turn my back to Bao.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

massphatness said:


> If you were serious, Ricky -- I would make sure you got here.


I know Vin. I have family up that direction so one day I will make it. Y'all have fun today!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Note to self - do not turn my back to Bao.


:r:r:r


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Vin, I sincerely hope that you guys are having a great time, in fact I know that you are. I wish that I could have been there, it would have been nice to meet another member somewhere around my age. I will meet you soon and will enjoy it, I know. Have a great herf. Paul


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Just got back from Vin's. What a great time!! Great company, great weather, great food, and of course great cigars! The only bad part was the last cigar I smoked - one of the Swisher Sweets Gary and John sent me. Ben (stearns) bravely joined me. Oh crap was that painful but we both nubbed them being the macho (or stupid) guys that we are.

Got to meet the lovely Grace and Vin's son Tony (what a great kid). Also go to meet Bao and Ben for the first time. Had a blast and I'm sure Vin will post some pics.

Thanks for hosting this Vin!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Pics tomorrow after the nicotine poisoning wears off ... 



ugh, need sugar packet




now


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I hear ya Vin. Mucho smokage today.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Just got back from Vin's. What a great time!! Great company, great weather, great food, and of course great cigars! The only bad part was the last cigar I smoked - one of the Swisher Sweets Gary and John sent me. Ben (stearns) bravely joined me. Oh crap was that painful but we both nubbed them being the macho (or stupid) guys that we are.
> 
> Got to meet the lovely Grace and Vin's son Tony (what a great kid). Also go to meet Bao and Ben for the first time. Had a blast and I'm sure Vin will post some pics.
> 
> Thanks for hosting this Vin!


what kinda man would i be if i let you smoke it by yourself?

today was AMAZING, i honestly cant think of a better way to spend a saturday

stearns


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Glad you all had a great time! :tu It was grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat to hang with you, even if it was via the telephone!! 


Can't wait to see the pics !! :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

stearns said:


> what kinda man would i be if i let you smoke it by yourself?
> 
> today was AMAZING, i honestly cant think of a better way to spend a saturday
> 
> stearns


:tpd: It was such a great time...very relaxing and stomach filling!!! Thanks so much for the HERF Vin...Gonna have to find a way to thank you for the sticks...hmm...how about more COOKIES!!!!



taltos said:


> Vin, I sincerely hope that you guys are having a great time, in fact I know that you are. I wish that I could have been there, it would have been nice to meet another member somewhere around my age. I will meet you soon and will enjoy it, I know. Have a great herf. Paul


Paul I was hoping to see your face there but there was no other Devil Dog there!  Next time sir...next time...

Bao


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Glad you all had a great time! :tu It was grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat to hang with you, even if it was via the telephone!!
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics !! :ss


Was great talking to you Scott! :tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Was great talking to you Scott! :tu


agreed. and since pics wont be up until tomorrow... here's a teaser










stearns


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

stearns said:


> agreed. and since pics wont be up until tomorrow... here's a teaser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOLKS THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN STEARNS SUCKS ON A STICK WITHOUT LIGHTING IT. :r:r:r:r


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> FOLKS THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN STEARNS SUCKS ON A STICK WITHOUT LIGHTING IT. :r:r:r:r


ya know what? i was expecting a lot worst to come from you... i'll take that

stearns


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

stearns said:


> ya know what? i was expecting a lot worst to come from you... i'll take that
> 
> stearns


Sorry bro...a lil tired from the Herf...more jokes will come to me after some sleep.:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

stearns said:


> agreed. and since pics wont be up until tomorrow... here's a teaser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like something Vin's dog left in the yard......:r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a tad too far to make, I would have loved to have been there. I made dave's herf for Sgt Smokey, that one was about a 4 hr ride.... Great trip except for teh DC part. 10 miles in 2 hours.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Al goes looking for the "This Thread Is Worthless Without Photos" picture.

Back


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

:ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Al goes looking for the "This Thread Is Worthless Without Photos" picture.
> 
> Back


:tpd: :tpd: :tpd:

:ss

:tpd: :tpd: :tpd:


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

TripleF said:


> :tpd: :tpd: :tpd:
> 
> :ss
> 
> :tpd: :tpd: :tpd:


Still more :tpd::tpd::tpd:

Sorry I missed it. I'm now on day 3 without lighting up a cigar. Severely bummed I missed the herf and am stuck indoors on yet another beautful day. Being sick sucks ass.

Show us the cigar p0rn!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Vin took most of the pics. I forgot my camera. Ben took a couple in between dunking his camera in his water.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

that was actually the only one i ended up taking. vin is sooooo selfish, i mean come on, he's out golfing and not putting pictures up

stearns


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

It's a friggin gorgeous day out and I'm stuck inside doing this exam!! But I was out all day yesterday. This 02 LGC #4 is making up for it though. Man I love these things!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

they do sound tasty. good luck!

stearns


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

This ended up being more of a mini-herf than an actual herf, but I had a blast nonetheless. George, Ben & Bao joined me, Grace and my son, Tony for an eight-hour festival of great laughs, great food and great smokes. (No smoking for my 15 y.o. though.)

I was a little antsy early on when no one was around for the 1pm kick off. I decided to remedy that with a bevie:









And a Quai Dorsey that Al had gifted me a couple weeks back before the whole rodeo fiasco:









It was VERY good:









Grace did her best to keep me in good cheer as the minutes ticked on without a guest in site:









Fortunately, George (gnukfu) arrived bearing gifts:








That LGC pictured above is the first stick I've ever seen "live" with plume, and damn it was tasty. Not pictured: the flowers George brought for Grace. (suck up)

I should pause at this point and say I stopped taking pics of all the gifts that were exchanged this day. Suffice to say it would be easier to measure the quantity, not in sticks, but in pounds.

We enjoyed some good food:









And decided to to try out my first Culebras:

















I couldn't believe how great this smoked given its odd shape:









Bao showed up a little while later; sweaty and exhausted from softball, but he came loaded for bear:









George and Ben decided that their fourth stick of the day was going to be a Swisher Sweet from the recent bomb he got hit with:









Everything started out OK:









But tragedy ensued when George's head exploded:









Fortunately for the herf (and CS as a whole) he recovered.

I can't speak for everyone else, but I thoroughly and completely enjoyed myself. We were also graced with phone calls from Al, TripleF and ir13 who were there in spirit if not body.

My stick-by-stick line-up went something like this:

Quai Doresey -- courtesy of Al
LGC #4 -- compliments of George
Partagas Culebras -- a gift from hk3
LFD Double Ligero Chiselito -- at the urging of TripleF
'02 H Upmann (2002 not 1902 as I blurted out at the herf) -- a recent gift from KenS

Just a fantastic day! I'll definitely be hosting another.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

lemme try to remember my stick line up

Oliva V Lancero (from #2)
Pary Culebra (vinny)
Taboo Twist PC (joey)
Swisher Sweet, but the good kind, since it had a wooden tip (a most gracious gift from george)
tat black (from bengalman)

it was a great time, im down for doing it agwain anytime. maybe we'll have a mini herf when we go to play some paintball

stearns


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like a blast guys. Well Vin not a bunch of people showed up but the ones that did are some good dudes. Hopefully some day I will make it to the east coast. There are a lot of awesome BOTL out there.



I am glad the wood tips were a hit:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Vin great job! Looks like you guys had a ton of fun. Thanks for including me via phone.

That pic of George with his head exploding is GREAT!

Knowing you as I do I'm sure your a hell of a host.

Nice to finally get to say hi to Grace as well.

On a side note, I don't think you have to have a certain number of people to have a HERF. One good friend is all it takes as far as I'm concerned. :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Strangley enough I agree with AL on this one!! :tpd: :r

Glad you mentioned my participation by phone as well! I didn't get to talk to Grace tho.......hmmmmmmmmm. Nice lookin' beer she's drinkin'. Oh, and yes, Grace is pretty as well. :ss

Thanks for the pics Vin. Really. Love to see pics of people who I count as friends that I've yet to meet!!

Thanks for letting me in! 

And hey.......that beer koozie came from ol TripleF too! Iwas really present huh?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I think Vin is jealous of the flowers I got for Grace....not sure why that qualifies me as a suck up. I'm just an old school gentleman. Flowers for the lady of the house and booze for the gentleman of the house! :ss I also got a big hug from her when I left. I think she was glad to see me go! :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Great pic's guys! Looks like one helluva time out there. 

Love the pic of Georges "exploding head!" :r

Glad to see that nobody lost an eye to the culebras! :tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I think Vin is jealous of the flowers I got for Grace....not sure why that qualifies me as a suck up. I'm just an old school gentleman. Flowers for the lady of the house and booze for the gentleman of the house! :ss I also got a big hug from her when I left. I think she was glad to see me go! :r


so... if vin sent my mother flowers... why is he sucking up to her? remind me never to invite him over my place

stearns


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh I forgot to add that Ben makes great cookies!! Man were they excellent. Oatmeal, snickerdoodles, and chocolate chip....all great! He'll make someone a great homemaker some day! :ss

And Bao brought some Berger cookies - you get them online. Basically a cookie that serves as a holder for delicous fudge! I must have gained 10 pounds yesterday with all the food I ate!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Fantastic pics!! Looks like you all had a blast!! :tu:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!! I wish I could have been there!!!

The pictures are great!!!

What you lacked in numbers you made up for in Mass-coolness!!!:tu


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like you guys had a blast vin!
wish i could have made it up to MA...

have to convince the old lady to let me smoke cigars with people i've never met before :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

We had such a blast! It's was so much fun and Gary you are right...it was not a huge turnout but the guys who showed were great company. Can't wait to do another one before the year's over. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Wow!!! I wish I could have been there!!!
> 
> The pictures are great!!!
> 
> What you lacked in numbers you made up for in Mass-coolness!!!:tu


*I was there for a brief moment before showing up for Mean Darrell's San Jose Herf on the West Coast!!! *

:chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *I was there for a brief moment before showing up for Mean Darrell's San Jose Herf on the West Coast!!! *
> 
> :chk


That's where my green cup went.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Darrell said:


> That's where my green cup went.


Hilarious!!! :r


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

I will definitely be there for the next one. In the meantime... I'm STILL fighting this damn illness. I guess it was a good move to not force myself to get there on Saturday. :tu

Looks like it was a great time!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *I was there for a brief moment before showing up for Mean Darrell's San Jose Herf on the West Coast!!! *
> 
> :chk


So that's where all my cigars went!!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Vin. Great smokes and company. You gotta love it. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> *I was there for a brief moment before showing up for Mean Darrell's San Jose Herf on the West Coast!!! *
> 
> :chk


I forgot you stopped by D -- sorry about you having to kneel during the herf.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I forgot you stopped by D -- sorry about you having to kneel during the herf.


:r:r:r:r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I forgot you stopped by D -- sorry about you having to kneel during the herf.


That's alright my siamese twin, George gave me support!!!:r


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Who invited Jim Rome?http://images.google.com/imgres?img...rome&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4GZAZ_enUS227US227&sa=N


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Who invited Jim Rome?


:r:r:r Thats freakin spot on....

I'm out


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Who invited Jim Rome?


That's scary but Jim doesn't run into walls with a cigar in his mouth and then try to light them!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Who invited Jim Rome?








































Priceless.

What is Rome burning?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

you know...rome is in the basement this week.....


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

rck70 said:


> you know...rome is in the basement this week.....


That's the best place - that's where all the cigars are!!! :ss


----------

